# Will 3 oz jig heads work for making **** pops?



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Also should I use wire for trolling lures? Going to put a 6' 100lb mono leader on the casting plug. Do I need a wind on leader too?

Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

3 oz will work. I use mostly 2 oz when trolling 1.5-2 knots.

100lb mono is light. I use mostly 200. Wind on not required.

I don't run wire leaders but some do and like it. Wire definitely cuts through the water better, but it kinks all to hell with every bite too. If you get into a pile of jacks, reds, or sharks, you can be out of leaders in a hurry.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thank you for the information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.basspro.com/DuBro-Wire-Straightener/product/4705/

I haven't personally used this, but one of my fishing buddies has and he swears by it for wire leaders.


----------

